# Alpina new models out



## manofrolex

thoughts?









looks pretty darn good to me.
44mm
good movement too, nice decorate workhorse.


----------



## mitchjrj

I like that a lot. Guessing the case is the standard Alpiner 4, looks to be and same size. Nice sunray dial, well placed and properly colored date wheel, really like that series' handset. The bezel is very crisp, the action will be great. I like the splash of red at the zero pip. You get that little blast, the logo counterweight, and the "4" tied together. Then picked up on the strap edge (and I'm guessing underbelly). I'd like it to have a display back as the in house movement is very nicely done. But I'm guessing solid to help with the anti-magnetic component of the "4" motif.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl00fer

Sexy!! Any word on the pricing?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

mitchjrj said:


> I like that a lot. Guessing the case is the standard Alpiner 4, looks to be and same size. Nice sunray dial, well placed and properly colored date wheel, really like that series' handset. The bezel is very crisp, the action will be great. I like the splash of red at the zero pip. You get that little blast, the logo counterweight, and the "4" tied together. Then picked up on the strap edge (and I'm guessing underbelly). I'd like it to have a display back as the in house movement is very nicely done. But I'm guessing solid to help with the anti-magnetic component of the "4" motif.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This particular model doesn't have the in-house movement. Those are distinguished by the date subdial at 6:00. This model uses a modified Sellita movement.


----------



## mitchjrj

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> This particular model doesn't have the in-house movement. Those are distinguished by the date subdial at 6:00. This model uses a modified Sellita movement.


Ah, yes. Right. Nothing wrong with that Sellita either.


----------



## Nokie

Looks nice. Can't decide about the bezel but the rest of the watch is attractive.


----------



## arogle1stus

As per usual (IMO) Top Notch!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## manofrolex

just bought one, pricing $1400 AD or $850 grey market.
will report on Wed when it gets here


----------



## Leekster

They make beautiful watches.

That one doesn't do it for me.
It seems it's not sure if it wants to be a business watch or a sport watch. 
44 seems pretty large for most wrists as well.
Just giving an honest opinion. Not trying to be a troll. I think Alpina is a quality watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## manofrolex

Leekster said:


> They make beautiful watches.
> 
> That one doesn't do it for me.
> It seems it's not sure if it wants to be a business watch or a sport watch.
> 44 seems pretty large for most wrists as well.
> Just giving an honest opinion. Not trying to be a troll. I think Alpina is a quality watch.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


will see how it looks in real life agree w the 44 mm , 2 mm less would have been best for me but I wanted to give it a shot.
this forum is full of the Black Bay is the best thing since sliced bread at 3K with workhorse and I fail to see how this Alpina if you go grey is remotely any less of a contender especially at a fourth the price. stay tuned for pics when it shows up.


----------



## Leekster

jmanlay said:


> will see how it looks in real life agree w the 44 mm , 2 mm less would have been best for me but I wanted to give it a shot.
> this forum is full of the Black Bay is the best thing since sliced bread at 3K with workhorse and I fail to see how this Alpina if you go grey is remotely any less of a contender especially at a fourth the price. stay tuned for pics when it shows up.


Oh Man! I totally agree.
And I really love the Alpina designs.

Looking forward to your photos. The truth is these new designs at 43 and 44 seem to wear very nice. It seems my older 40mm are too small!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Cranworth

I love Alpinas - wish I had discovered them when I had fewer watches. Very smart looking - they make a nice sport watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom1970

Very good watch !


----------



## manofrolex

Alright ladies and gents here it is just landed 10 mins ago










Even though 44mm it wears smaller which is very welcomed due to the shorter lugs.
The bezel does rotate counter clock wise where everything aligns perfectly

The bezel action is crisp w nice screw down and logo and nice case back

Super crisp dial



















100 m water resistant which is ok for snorkeling

So far love that sucker for the price hard to beat

One thing to add the strap is extremely supple for leather and I am talking extreme that I almost thought is was rubber but then the Alpina website does say leather so there you have it. one pet peeve of mine is the stitching of the leather strap should go over the end piece close to the lugs, I think it looks better imo that way and this strap does look a tad cheap.
So aside from this we shall see if this will be a keeper or not but overall a very well rounded piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

It's quite nice. The movement is nicely decorated.


----------



## BigBoss0311

How is the lume on that model? The 2 alpina's I have the lume is not exactly a strong point.


----------



## manofrolex

BigBoss0311 said:


> How is the lume on that model? The 2 alpina's I have the lume is not exactly a strong point.


There u go no Seiko lume here but decent










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

jmanlay said:


> Alright ladies and gents here it is just landed 10 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though 44mm it wears smaller which is very welcomed due to the shorter lugs.
> The bezel does rotate counter clock wise where everything aligns perfectly
> 
> The bezel action is crisp w nice screw down and logo and nice case back
> 
> Super crisp dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 m water resistant which is ok for snorkeling
> 
> So far love that sucker for the price hard to beat
> 
> One thing to add the strap is extremely supple for leather and I am talking extreme that I almost thought is was rubber but then the Alpina website does say leather so there you have it. one pet peeve of mine is the stitching of the leather strap should go over the end piece close to the lugs, I think it looks better imo that way and this strap does look a tad cheap.
> So aside from this we shall see if this will be a keeper or not but overall a very well rounded piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that strap


----------



## Matthall

jmanlay said:


> Alright ladies and gents here it is just landed 10 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though 44mm it wears smaller which is very welcomed due to the shorter lugs.
> The bezel does rotate counter clock wise where everything aligns perfectly
> 
> The bezel action is crisp w nice screw down and logo and nice case back
> 
> Super crisp dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 m water resistant which is ok for snorkeling
> 
> So far love that sucker for the price hard to beat
> 
> One thing to add the strap is extremely supple for leather and I am talking extreme that I almost thought is was rubber but then the Alpina website does say leather so there you have it. one pet peeve of mine is the stitching of the leather strap should go over the end piece close to the lugs, I think it looks better imo that way and this strap does look a tad cheap.
> So aside from this we shall see if this will be a keeper or not but overall a very well rounded piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely looking watch. I'm considering this myself but these are the only real
photos I've seen!

Please could you upload some more when you can? Thanks.


----------



## manofrolex

Matthall said:


> Lovely looking watch. I'm considering this myself but these are the only real
> photos I've seen!
> 
> Please could you upload some more when you can? Thanks.


There u go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

One more










Impossible to find pics out there I feel like the first guy to own one ...strange


----------



## Matthall

jmanlay said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible to find pics out there I feel like the first guy to own one ...strange


brilliant, thanks. I'm really liking it.

how are you getting on with it after a few days now? Is the red on the strap too much or is it still versatile?


----------



## manofrolex

Matthall said:


> brilliant, thanks. I'm really liking it.
> 
> how are you getting on with it after a few days now? Is the red on the strap too much or is it still versatile?


can't barely see the red tbh except on the side but you can easily switch up the strap. I bet it would look good on nato like a nice red, white and dark blue would be quite fitting for memorial day.
the only thing about this watch is where it fits, it is not a dive watch, yet not a dress watch but then there is the rotating bezel + h20 resit to 100m w screw down.So for sure you can take it swimming no problem but it seems to be quite nice to take it to play in the sand. I guess one could say the same as the black bay........


----------



## Matthall

jmanlay said:


> can't barely see the red tbh except on the side but you can easily switch up the strap. I bet it would look good on nato like a nice red, white and dark blue would be quite fitting for memorial day.
> the only thing about this watch is where it fits, it is not a dive watch, yet not a dress watch but then there is the rotating bezel + h20 resit to 100m w screw down.So for sure you can take it swimming no problem but it seems to be quite nice to take it to play in the sand. I guess one could say the same as the black bay........


Yeah i I think it could be compared in that sense to the BB.

did you consider the blue dial when ordering yours? Seems strange to offer the blue with a brown strap IMO.


----------



## manofrolex

Matthall said:


> Yeah i I think it could be compared in that sense to the BB.
> 
> did you consider the blue dial when ordering yours? Seems strange to offer the blue with a brown strap IMO.


Looked at the blue one too. Tough choice really both look good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

I may have missed it but what's the lug-to-lug for this model? 42mm watches seem to be my sweet spot.


----------



## manofrolex

Copple said:


> I may have missed it but what's the lug-to-lug for this model? 42mm watches seem to be my sweet spot.


52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heisenbug

Very nice watch indeed. Alpina has some more pictures on their instagram.


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Seastrong heritage diver is out and I am really excited about that one too in spite of the controversial date window placement ?:smile:
I think I'll grab one and the new Oris 65 42 blue dial. Those were the two that caught my eye out of Basel's news this year.


----------



## Toh

Jeep99dad said:


> The Seastrong heritage diver is out and I am really excited about that one too in spite of the controversial date window placement ?:smile:
> I think I'll grab one and the new Oris 65 42 blue dial. Those were the two that caught my eye out of Basel's news this year.


Looking forward to seeing these on your wrist!

Love the heritage diver as well...

couldn't decide which one though, cream/white dial or black/grey??

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Toh said:


> Looking forward to seeing these on your wrist!
> 
> Love the heritage diver as well...
> 
> couldn't decide which one though, cream/white dial or black/grey??
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


I have been hesitating as well. Thinking the white date wheel just stands out even more on the dark dial so it may be an issue long term. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toh

Yup... that's also the reason why I'm leaning more towards the cream dial...

Will let it simmer for a couple of weeks before deciding to pull the trigger, or not... too many pre-orders on hand!!

Just in case, use MEM50 to take 50usd off 1000 if you get it from Jomashop... expires on 31st May 11am EST... ?



Jeep99dad said:


> I have been hesitating as well. Thinking the white date wheel just stands out even more on the dark dial so it may be an issue long term.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

The blue version of the Alpiner 4 seems nice but have to see real pictures. As others mentioned, the brown with red strap seems a bit out of place. I already have a the Alpiner 4 GMT and this looks like the same case, type of dial and hands. Hopefully the date is a bit easier to read on these.





















Jeep99dad said:


> I have been hesitating as well. Thinking the white date wheel just stands out even more on the dark dial so it may be an issue long term.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


At least they made it really strange looking by not even centering the date window between 3 and 4. Not sure what the designers and management were thinking.. The original has it a 3 o'clock.










The crystal looks really cool but not sure if I can get past the date window position.


----------



## nordwulf

There is also a new version of the GMT 4. Can't say I really like the blue and red on the dial and don't care for a business hours scale either. I do like the new strap which looks better than the cheapo alligator strap on the original.


----------



## marker2037

I really dig the glacier blue dial version of this watch. Once it hits grey, I'm going to give it a shot. Seems like a great watch in the making.


----------



## Jeep99dad

nordwulf said:


> There is also a new version of the GMT 4. Can't say I really like the blue and red on the dial and don't care for a business hours scale either. I do like the new strap which looks better than the cheapo alligator strap on the original.


I like that new white dial version of the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

nordwulf said:


> The blue version of the Alpiner 4 seems nice but have to see real pictures. As others mentioned, the brown with red strap seems a bit out of place. I already have a the Alpiner 4 GMT and this looks like the same case, type of dial and hands. Hopefully the date is a bit easier to read on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made it really strange looking by not even centering the date window between 3 and 4. Not sure what the designers and management were thinking.. The original has it a 3 o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crystal looks really cool but not sure if I can get past the date window position.


I really wish they kept the date at 3! Not sure what the designer was drinking that day, but it should be banned 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus

nordwulf said:


> There is also a new version of the GMT 4. Can't say I really like the blue and red on the dial and don't care for a business hours scale either. I do like the new strap which looks better than the cheapo alligator strap on the original.


Man, so many colors. Just baffling. Really want one of these though - been (im)patiently waiting for one of the previous versions to show up on the sales forum...


----------



## dinexus

...with some of these new models starting to surface, anyone have an ETA for the new Seastrong 300?


----------



## nordwulf

dinexus said:


> ...with some of these new models starting to surface, anyone have an ETA for the new Seastrong 300?


Joma shows 4 different versions for $878 with shipping in 3-5 days. http://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-525lbn4v6.html


----------



## Jeep99dad

dinexus said:


> Man, so many colors. Just baffling. Really want one of these though - been (im)patiently waiting for one of the previous versions to show up on the sales forum...


Mine may be up very soon


----------



## marker2037

Yup, they have all the colors. Really a great price. I'm just waiting for the blue Automatic 4 to show up and I'm jumping at it. Hoping by July 4th.


----------



## dinexus

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine may be up very soon


PM me a sneak peek on your deal? Was really hoping for the silver dial though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine may be up very soon


I was thinking of selling my GMT 4 as it is not getting much wrist time lately. But then I take it out of the box, look at it and realize there may never be another chance to get one of these in new/perfect condition at a reasonable price.


----------



## nordwulf

Here is another new vintage-style model from Alpina. Definitely something different as well and nicely sized at 41.5mm.

Alpina Alpiner Heritage Manufacture KM-710 - It's All About Watches


----------



## piningforthefjords

nordwulf said:


>


I tried on the KM710 at an AD a few weeks ago. The watch had just arrived and they were in the process of putting it out for display. Beautiful watch, finished well and wears well. I especially liked the metallic chapter rings, which adds just a little bit more interest and contrast to the dial without going over the top.

Having the date appear as an old-style small seconds dial is an especially nice touch.

It looks classic and subtle, without going overboard with that vintage lume that's popular at the moment. And no cut-off numerals (a pet hate of mine, just looks wrong to me). I personally thought it was a bit pricey for what is essentially a three-hander, but it's definitely a very nice watch. Came close to buying it, and it stayed in my mind for a few weeks, which is a good sign. Most watches that I like / love in the store, I forget them as soon as I walk out.

EDIT: To be honest, I'm still kind of considering getting it, but I'm not sure it'll get a lot of wear. I have a funny feeling I'll always be passing it over in the morning for something else.


----------



## Jeep99dad

piningforthefjords said:


> I tried on the KM710 at an AD a few weeks ago. The watch had just arrived and they were in the process of putting it out for display. Beautiful watch, finished well and wears well. I especially liked the metallic chapter rings, which adds just a little bit more interest and contrast to the dial without going over the top.
> 
> Having the date appear as an old-style small seconds dial is an especially nice touch.
> 
> It looks classic and subtle, without going overboard with that vintage lume that's popular at the moment. And no cut-off numerals (a pet hate of mine, just looks wrong to me). I personally thought it was a bit pricey for what is essentially a three-hander, but it's definitely a very nice watch. Came close to buying it, and it stayed in my mind for a few weeks, which is a good sign. Most watches that I like / love in the store, I forget them as soon as I walk out.
> 
> EDIT: To be honest, I'm still kind of considering getting it, but I'm not sure it'll get a lot of wear. I have a funny feeling I'll always be passing it over in the morning for something else.


I like it a lot too. Very tempting.what was the price ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## piningforthefjords

Jeep99dad said:


> I like it a lot too. Very tempting.what was the price ?


It's very, very nice in real life.

:think: I can't remember the exact number, but I'm pretty sure it was around AUD$4K. I distinctly remember thinking to myself, "I could get a basic chrono for that money!". I like my chronographs. ;-)

Press release quoted it at EUR€2,500, which converts to about the same.

It's got an in-house movement to (supposedly) justify that price, but I'm agnostic about in-house vs stock movements.

EDIT: The top crystal also seemed to be "boxed" a lot higher than other watches. It was really nice having this big chunk of sapphire floating above the bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad

piningforthefjords said:


> It's very, very nice in real life.
> 
> :think: I can't remember the exact number, but I'm pretty sure it was around AUD$4K. I distinctly remember thinking to myself, "I could get a basic chrono for that money!". I like my chronographs. ;-)
> 
> Press release quoted it at EUR€2,500, which converts to about the same.
> 
> It's got an in-house movement to (supposedly) justify that price, but I'm agnostic about in-house vs stock movements.


Yeah it's their new in-house caliber hence the date subdial instead of seconds. It's important to see Alpina go back to making mvt. 2500 isn't a. As price for a Swiss brand with history dating back to the 1880's, Swiss made watch and in house, a nice well finished watch too. 
It'll go for less with heavy AD discount and the usual grey market I assume.

It's a beauty. I did wish it had a second subdial instead and a bit more length differentiation between the hour and minute hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## piningforthefjords

Jeep99dad said:


> It'll go for less with heavy AD discount and the usual grey market I assume.
> 
> It's a beauty. I did wish it had a second subdial instead and a bit more length differentiation between the hour and minute hands.


To be honest, the date subdial put me off a little bit. Looking at it to see the top number is 31 was just a tiny bit strange to my eye. I just naturally expect to see a 30 or 60 there. Don't get me wrong, the date subdial's a nice touch and unique, but I agree that a traditional small seconds subdial would have been nice.

But that's me. Freakishly small details like that can really bug me sometimes.

Not sure what discount the AD here would be offering. It's the only one in the city (country?) selling Alpina as far as I know. Even buying grey market would make flipping it a lot more risky since the brand's not too visible here. I expect used Alpina prices here to require taking a fairly painful bath.


----------



## marker2037

It's also the same case and box crystal they use on their 130 Pilot Heritage Chronograph models.


----------



## piningforthefjords

marker2037 said:


> It's also the same case and box crystal they use on their 130 Pilot Heritage Chronograph models.


They're really beautiful watches too. So was I imagining it with the KM710, or does the box crystal for these models sit higher than other watches?


----------



## marker2037

piningforthefjords said:


> They're really beautiful watches too. So was I imagining it with the KM710, or does the box crystal for these models sit higher than other watches?


It does sit up high. I personally love it. It gives a really nice distortion towards the outer edge of the dial.


----------



## piningforthefjords

marker2037 said:


> It does sit up high. I personally love it. It gives a really nice distortion towards the outer edge of the dial.


Absolutely. It really accentuates the edge distortion. I noticed it too.

And it's a pretty flamboyant statement having all that crystal sitting above the case.


----------



## nordwulf

updyke said:


> I like it! Clean and beautiful!


42 useless posts in one hour.. someone wants to get up to 100 posts quickly..!


----------



## tsteph12

I think the white/silver dial Heritage Diver looks really sharp. Did notice however, that there does not appear to be any lume interlaced with dial markers. If indeed the case, would not make sense to make a dive watch rated to 300m and not lume dial. Maybe internal rotating bezel markers are lumed?


----------



## GoBuffs11

Is the bezel steel or aluminum?


----------



## ahsan

May I know the name of the AD and city please? Thanks.


piningforthefjords said:


> To be honest, the date subdial put me off a little bit. Looking at it to see the top number is 31 was just a tiny bit strange to my eye. I just naturally expect to see a 30 or 60 there. Don't get me wrong, the date subdial's a nice touch and unique, but I agree that a traditional small seconds subdial would have been nice.
> 
> But that's me. Freakishly small details like that can really bug me sometimes.
> 
> Not sure what discount the AD here would be offering. It's the only one in the city (country?) selling Alpina as far as I know. Even buying grey market would make flipping it a lot more risky since the brand's not too visible here. I expect used Alpina prices here to require taking a fairly painful bath.


----------



## piningforthefjords

ahsan said:


> May I know the name of the AD and city please? Thanks.


It's the 8th Avenue Watch Company in The Emporium, Melbourne.

I was in there earlier today, the KM710 was still there.

Home - 8th Avenue Watch Co


----------



## Recoil Rob

The new GMT dial is too busy, the added scales in white and red? What am I supposed to "believe observe transmit"? Does Ice Legacy mean it's for frost giants?

Obviously someone thought more is better.

Glad I got the old version...



dinexus said:


> Man, so many colors. Just baffling. Really want one of these though - been (im)patiently waiting for one of the previous versions to show up on the sales forum...


----------



## Jeep99dad

I should have my hands on their new Heritage SuperCompressor diver and marine reeditions soon. I'll post pics and impressions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MV-22

Jeep99dad said:


> I should have my hands on their new Heritage SuperCompressor diver and marine reeditions soon. I'll post pics and impressions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


How did you get ahold of these? The black on white SuperCompressor really works for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Really impressed with rob new Alpina KM710 reedition with manufacture mvt. Totally works for me and rocks Art's canvas. 


















Here with the Heritage SuperCompressor diver. Both 41.5 and extremely similar mid case.










The heritage SuperCompressor diver is quite great too. It's be pretty perfect as a ND or date at 6 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex

Jeep99dad said:


> Really impressed with rob new Alpina KM710 reedition with manufacture mvt. Totally works for me and rocks Art's canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with the Heritage SuperCompressor diver. Both 41.5 and extremely similar mid case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heritage SuperCompressor diver is quite great too. It's be pretty perfect as a ND or date at 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Looks really good supervised in a positive way by the KM710
Back side picks ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

The heritage diver looks beautiful. I should have ordered it. Instead i went for fortis flieger pro.


----------



## campes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

The heritage diver looks beautiful. I should have ordered it. Instead i went for fortis flieger pro. I thought it will be too big for my 6.7 inch wrists.


----------



## Recoil Rob

One of the best looking pieces I've seen in years....it screams vintage military, why isn't it a manual wind....



Jeep99dad said:


> Really impressed with rob new Alpina KM710 reedition with manufacture mvt. Totally works for me and rocks Art's canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ddavidsonmd

That is a great looking Alpina. They make great quality watch for the money.

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwalle6

Very good execution of a vintage looking piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Agreed. Well executed reedition of their marine German Kriegsmarine issued watch. Just enough vintage touches on the dial, a box Crystal and a more modern yet reasonable size. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tsteph12

Oh my....that KM710 is a stunner! How is the lume?


----------



## Jeep99dad

tsteph12 said:


> Oh my....that KM710 is a stunner! How so the lume?


It is. They did a great job. I'll probably end up buying one.

Lume isn't gonna win lume battles with Pelagos or HELSON or Seiko but it's ok and cool. Hands are blue and markers are green . I was able to read time in the dArk a few hour after exposure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## marker2037

Brice, that KM710 is my favorite Alpina you've gotten. Really nice! 

I still want to check out a Automatic 4 in glacier blue myself.


----------



## Jeep99dad

marker2037 said:


> Brice, that KM710 is my favorite Alpina you've gotten. Really nice!
> 
> I still want to check out a Automatic 4 in glacier blue myself.


It's super nice. I'm sure the regular version with white non KM710 is cool too. 
I need to decide whether I'll get this Km710 or the heritage diver.

The glacier blue Alpiner4 is tempting too but the other two or Alpiner panda chrono fit me better. 
Anyway I am selling my Alpiner4 GMT to fund one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## marker2037

Jeep99dad said:


> It's super nice. I'm sure the regular version with white non KM710 is cool too.
> I need to decide whether I'll get this Km710 or the heritage diver.
> 
> The glacier blue Alpiner4 is tempting too but the other two or Alpiner panda chrono fit me better.
> Anyway I am selling my Alpiner4 GMT to fund one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


So are you just borrowing this KM710?

I like the heritage diver, but with my Longines Legend Diver, it's a bit redundant.


----------



## Jeep99dad

marker2037 said:


> So are you just borrowing this KM710?
> 
> I like the heritage diver, but with my Longines Legend Diver, it's a bit redundant.


They are here on loan.

It actually wears better for "me" than my old LLD because of the lugs design and length. Very strap friendly which is
Important to me.  I like to play Barbie. 
LLD is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Really a lovely piece 































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Also liking the heritage Seastrong diver with a well designed SuperCompressor case. 
I'd prefer the white dial as it has the more original and vintage look. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ca c'est de la chaussette.
Jolie montre aussi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

jmanlay said:


> Ca c'est de la chaussette.
> Jolie montre aussi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oui ah ah 
C'était pour #CrazySockFriday 
Mes nouvelles chaussettes "rugby" faites aux USA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TK-421

like it, but 40 or 42mm would be better. 44mm is too big for me



jmanlay said:


> thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 8174098
> 
> 
> looks pretty darn good to me.
> 44mm
> good movement too, nice decorate workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 8174106


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

This will be on my wrist tomorrow, LE edition 40mm, perfect


----------



## dinexus

Just landed! Real excited about this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports

dinexus said:


> Just landed! Real excited about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, congrats!

More pics please.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

JacksonExports said:


> Very nice, congrats!
> 
> More pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Most definitely - putting together a few more to share shortly.


----------



## dinexus

JacksonExports said:


> More pics please.


There's a lot to like about this watch, but the bezel is seriously rad. All of the points on it are lumed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports

dinexus said:


> There's a lot to like about this watch, but the bezel is seriously rad. All of the points on it are lumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, I believe a lume shot is in order

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

JacksonExports said:


> Very nice, I believe a lume shot is in order
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Ask, and ye shall receive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roy75

Amazing new watch. Love the looks and very readable. Are they going to use more and more Miyota parts now they are owned by Citizen?


----------



## dinexus

roy75 said:


> Are they going to use more and more Miyota parts now they are owned by Citizen?


My understanding is that they're going to stay as Swiss as possible. Reliance on the Sellita movements likely won't change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

dinexus said:


> Just landed! Real excited about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is sweet! I think the black/white one is my next purchase. Mind me asking where you got it from?


----------



## Leekster

NM-1 said:


> That is sweet! I think the black/white one is my next purchase. Mind me asking where you got it from?


nice looking.
What size and model?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## dinexus

NM-1 said:


> That is sweet! I think the black/white one is my next purchase. Mind me asking where you got it from?


You're gonna love it  Copped direct from Alpina's web shop. Nice to see a Swiss brand figuring out that e-comm ain't the end of the world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Leekster said:


> nice looking.
> What size and model?


Thanks! It's the new Seastrong 300 Auto - think it's a 44mm case, but it doesn't wear very large. Similar shape and dimensions to a JeanRichard I had for a hot minute but with better proportions and 22mm lugs, which is clutch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Leekster said:


> nice looking.
> What size and model?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


I see it about 250 cheaper from Jomoshop but I'm not familiar with that outlets rep. I may have to check here.


----------



## dinexus

NM-1 said:


> I see it about 250 cheaper from Jomoshop but I'm not familiar with that outlets rep. I may have to check here.


I had one on order from Joma and after two weeks of radio silence, gave up and just canceled it. Would rather have the AD warranty anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

dinexus said:


> You're gonna love it  Copped direct from Alpina's web shop. Nice to see a Swiss brand figuring out that e-comm ain't the end of the world.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their website shows prices in CHF with VAT included. Did they ship from Switzerland and take off the VAT?


----------



## dinexus

nordwulf said:


> Their website shows prices in CHF with VAT included. Did they ship from Switzerland and take off the VAT?


Yep, the VAT gets removed, shipped from Switzerland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col

Agree. What came out in the wash was a sports watch/dive watch/pilot-esque mix that doesn't nail a style (for me anyway( like the other themes (borrowed or heavily influenced as FC-Alpina are). I like their approach to be stylistically must-sprayed by well known marques where they put their own dialect to the language so to speak, but this one unfortunately does not warm to me - but there are plenty Alpinas that do, so all is good - just wish I had some spare cash.


----------



## JChong8

I just purchased an Alpina Alpiner Automatic yesterday from a Craigslist type website (I'm in Canada). I'm looking to get the opinions on those with far more experience collecting than I do on if I got a great deal/steal or if I was ripped off on this. I paid around $380 US all in, and the seller originally purchased from Jomashop in January for around 650-680 US. He says he hadn't even worn it and it was a shame it didn't get any wrist time and that's why he was selling. Like I said, I only recently purchased a Hamilton Khaki Field in a 44 mm (Officer Version) due to reading up on it's merits and overall quality as a "beginners watch". I picked up the Alpina due to talking with a fellow collector who swears by the brand and believes at the price point, not many brands offer better quality. Here is the exact watch I bought,


----------



## Leekster

JChong8 said:


> I just purchased an Alpina Alpiner Automatic yesterday from a Craigslist type website (I'm in Canada). I'm looking to get the opinions on those with far more experience collecting than I do on if I got a great deal/steal or if I was ripped off on this. I paid around $380 US all in, and the seller originally purchased from Jomashop in January for around 650-680 US. He says he hadn't even worn it and it was a shame it didn't get any wrist time and that's why he was selling. Like I said, I only recently purchased a Hamilton Khaki Field in a 44 mm (Officer Version) due to reading up on it's merits and overall quality as a "beginners watch". I picked up the Alpina due to talking with a fellow collector who swears by the brand and believes at the price point, not many brands offer better quality. Here is the exact watch I bought,
> 
> View attachment 9078266
> View attachment 9078274
> View attachment 9078282


Killer.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jeep99dad

That's a beautiful watch and a good deal IMHO at


----------



## Stryder16

dinexus said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great lume shot, how long does the lume last approx. on the Seastrong 300 auto after being exposed to light?


----------



## dinexus

Stryder16 said:


> Great lume shot, how long does the lume last approx. on the Seastrong 300 auto after being exposed to light?


Hmm, I'll have to give it a proper test with regards to time. From just a quick visual impression, the lume plots aren't super huge, and I wouldn't say the application itself is very generous. So while the watch remains highly legible, you're not gonna get the same light show as you would with the usual suspects (Seiko, Tudor, et. al).


----------



## Stryder16

dinexus said:


> Hmm, I'll have to give it a proper test with regards to time. From just a quick visual impression, the lume plots aren't super huge, and I wouldn't say the application itself is very generous. So while the watch remains highly legible, you're not gonna get the same light show as you would with the usual suspects (Seiko, Tudor, et. al).


Of course, just wanted to make sure it doesnt fade after 10-20 minutes


----------



## dinexus

Stryder16 said:


> Of course, just wanted to make sure it doesnt fade after 10-20 minutes


Here you go - 15 seconds and 15 minutes immediately after a 1000-lumen torch blast:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryder16

dinexus said:


> Here you go - 15 seconds and 15 minutes immediately after a 1000-lumen torch blast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woa wasn't expecting another photo, thanks!


----------



## nordwulf

There is a new blue version of the smart watch. Even if you wouldn't use the smart watch features, that is still a very attractive quartz watch.


----------



## d-bass11

I really like the glacier blue Alpina 4 but wish it was 42mm and not 44. Also, the new blue faced smartwatch looks great, but I definitely won't be buying.


----------



## rudesiggy

^^Yep. 

I feel the same about the size, although I had a peak at one of the Alpiner 4s today through a display case. Much like their other 40+mm watches, it seems to have nicely arched lugs to make up for some of the size and hug the wrist. While I didn't try it on, I usually stay 38-42mm, I actually think it would have sat well. It's bold, that's for sure, but that's also why it's tempting, very tempting. Love the look.


----------



## nordwulf

Some pictures posted on Flickr, limited edition for a polish alpinist.

Alpina 1883 Genève, Alpina Watches, Collection, alpiner, Automatic 4, Jerzy Kukuczka Limited Edition 188pcs


----------



## DutchMongolian

I tried on the Alpina site when I saw it on instagram, but it jumps to Polish only site and I couldn't find anywhere to buy this, total fail, I take it as a sign to find an AD here in town and at least try on the blue on my tiny 6.5" wrist to see how it fits.



nordwulf said:


> Some pictures posted on Flickr, limited edition for a polish alpinist.
> 
> Alpina 1883 Genève, Alpina Watches, Collection, alpiner, Automatic 4, Jerzy Kukuczka Limited Edition 188pcs


----------



## Stryder16

d-bass11 said:


> I really like the glacier blue Alpina 4 but wish it was 42mm and not 44. Also, the new blue faced smartwatch looks great, but I definitely won't be buying.


I tried one on in an AD and it did wear moderately large on the wrist, slightly larger than expected. I think the thin bezel makes the dial appear larger and thus making the watch look bigger.

Still, looked great and felt solid.


----------



## manofrolex

Stryder16 said:


> I tried one on in an AD and it did wear moderately large on the wrist, slightly larger than expected. I think the thin bezel makes the dial appear larger and thus making the watch look bigger.
> 
> Still, looked great and felt solid.


Exactly how I felt when I got mine. Too big and the fairly empty space on the dial dos not help. 40-42 would have made for a very nice watch especially considering the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Loved mine in spite of the size. I admit I miss it each time I see a pic of one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryder16

jmanlay said:


> Exactly how I felt when I got mine. Too big and the fairly empty space on the dial dos not help. 40-42 would have made for a very nice watch especially considering the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried on an ORIS Aquis 43mm? I wonder how that one wears ,the Alpiner 4 is in competition with the Aquis for my money


----------



## Stryder16

jmanlay said:


> Exactly how I felt when I got mine. Too big and the fairly empty space on the dial dos not help. 40-42 would have made for a very nice watch especially considering the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you take a wrist shot? I took one in store to consider future purchase


----------



## 310runner

Thats a great deal, and if you choose to sell it you should be able to gain most of your money back which is the whole point of this hobby- wear and enjoy.



JChong8 said:


> I just purchased an Alpina Alpiner Automatic yesterday from a Craigslist type website (I'm in Canada). I'm looking to get the opinions on those with far more experience collecting than I do on if I got a great deal/steal or if I was ripped off on this. I paid around $380 US all in, and the seller originally purchased from Jomashop in January for around 650-680 US. He says he hadn't even worn it and it was a shame it didn't get any wrist time and that's why he was selling. Like I said, I only recently purchased a Hamilton Khaki Field in a 44 mm (Officer Version) due to reading up on it's merits and overall quality as a "beginners watch". I picked up the Alpina due to talking with a fellow collector who swears by the brand and believes at the price point, not many brands offer better quality. Here is the exact watch I bought,
> 
> View attachment 9078266
> View attachment 9078274
> View attachment 9078282


----------



## manofrolex

Stryder16 said:


> Did you take a wrist shot? I took one in store to consider future purchase


I had one but deleted it. I just know i can't do 44 and buying the Alpina was a confirmation of it. I am much better suited anywhere from 39 to 42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryder16

jmanlay said:


> I had one but deleted it. I just know i can't do 44 and buying the Alpina was a confirmation of it. I am much better suited anywhere from 39 to 42
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I know what you mean. Can you believe I was considering an ORIS LE Col Moschin 49 mm at one point? 

The Alpiner 4 in 42mm case with a slightly wider bezel and 300M water resistance would make it a perfect watch for me. But as it is right now, I still love its unique dial look.


----------



## realwatchaddict

nordwulf said:


> Some pictures posted on Flickr, limited edition for a polish alpinist.
> 
> Alpina 1883 Genève, Alpina Watches, Collection, alpiner, Automatic 4, Jerzy Kukuczka Limited Edition 188pcs


Gosh this is gorgeous


----------



## Leekster

Can someone explain the bezel for me?
Thanks

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## nordwulf

Google "watch compass bezel" and you should find more information.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I ordered this one the other day and Alpina CS emailed me it's being built  Can't wait to get my shipping notice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pk22

I love all of the new styles Alpina is coming out with, but they can't seem to get thier sizes right. Everything is too large for the styles (with the exception of the aviation pieces). I own an alpiner chrono and at 41.5, it still fits very large for the size - it just looks a little off. I think if they can dial in thier proportions, nothing on the market could beat these


----------



## Leekster

nordwulf said:


> Google "watch compass bezel" and you should find more information.


Do me a favor and Google the word "condescending".

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## nordwulf

Leekster said:


> Do me a favor and Google the word "condescending".
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Do me a favor and Google the word "lazy".

That question about the bezel is asked often. I was just trying to be helpful and pointing out what the bezel was for. Next time, let me go out of my way and explain something that has been explained many times before.

Googling "alpina alpiner watch bezel" would have given you the explanation as well. However, I should have noted your closing line about not being smart so the blame is on me..


----------



## nordwulf

It sounds like you ordered from Alpina directly? I am guessing it will take a while before these start showing up at grey market dealers but you will be able to enjoy it long before. 42mm seems like the perfect size for this watch.



Jeep99dad said:


> I ordered this one the other day and Alpina CS emailed me it's being built  Can't wait to get my shipping notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

nordwulf said:


> Do me a favor and Google the word "lazy".
> 
> That question about the bezel is asked often. I was just trying to be helpful and pointing out what the bezel was for. Next time, let me go out of my way and explain something that has been explained many times before.
> 
> Googling "alpina alpiner watch bezel" would have given you the explanation as well. However, I should have noted your closing line about not being smart so the blame is on me..


..........


----------



## Jeep99dad

nordwulf said:


> It sounds like you ordered from Alpina directly? I am guessing it will take a while before these start showing up at grey market dealers but you will be able to enjoy it long before. 42mm seems like the perfect size for this watch.


I did. 
But it's already in grey market like Joma. They had some. Obviously one buys at his own risk when using grey market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

Leekster said:


> ..............


I did answer your question and gave a suggestion on how to find out more information.

I am just curious who peed in your wheaties this morning.


----------



## Leekster

nordwulf said:


> I did answer your question and gave a suggestion on how to find out more information.
> 
> I am just curious who peed in your wheaties this morning.


Must be a cultural thing.
Your choice of words came off as condescending.
Probably my interpretation. It seems you didn't intend your message to come of that way? My apologies.

My question was genuine. I really didn't understand the purpose of that bezel. I took your advice and googled it. Now I get it.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## nordwulf

I didn't mean to be condescending. If I meant to be, it would be a lot more obvious. 

No hard feelings, glad to hear you found the information you were looking for.


----------



## Leekster

nordwulf said:


> I didn't mean to be condescending. If I meant to be, it would be a lot more obvious.
> 
> No hard feelings, glad to hear you found the information you were looking for.


Thanks.
I'm now buying you a virtual beer.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jeep99dad

nordwulf said:


> I did answer your question and gave a suggestion on how to find out more information.
> 
> I am just curious who peed in your wheaties this morning.


Maybe he is a bit sensitive or had a bad day or different perspective/culture ? Some days my mind plays tricks on me and overreact to people's comments  looking back after wards I feel like I was silly 

Best to move forward an return to regular thread programming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Leekster said:


> Thanks.
> I'm now buying you a virtual beer.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


 ah ah. Can I have one too? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Leekster said:


> Must be a cultural thing.
> Your choice of words came off as condescending.
> Probably my interpretation. It seems you didn't intend your message to come of that way? My apologies.
> 
> My question was genuine. I really didn't understand the purpose of that bezel. I took your advice and googled it. Now I get it.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Culture and background plays a big role in communication especially in electronic form when one doesn't get the benefit of seeing the other person's behavior and facial expression. 
When I first came to the US it took some time to adapt to the communication style and culture. 
But when in doubt on line, best not to assume the other guy is out to get you  or means bad... and take the high road when arguments arise.



Where are you from btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob

I was in the North Maine Woods last week on a hunting trip. I felt mt Alpina GMT might be a bit big and get in the way of some "hunting chores" so I wore my Seiko Alpinist which has a rotating inner 360˚ rehaut for the same purpose. Worked well, very handy.

Of course my guide had a brass lapel compass....


----------



## Astropin

This is next on my "hit list". Just love the look....funky date window and all.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Astropin said:


> This is next on my "hit list". Just love the look....funky date window and all.
> 
> View attachment 10617202


If you like the date placement do it. Great watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

Jeep99dad said:


> If you like the date placement do it. Great watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't if I would actually say "I like the placement", but at the same time it somehow all works together.....to my eye. Especially when on the wrist. I think the wrist shots of this one just look great.


----------



## edubassani

Astropin said:


> I don't if I would actually say "I like the placement", but at the same time it somehow all works together.....to my eye. Especially when on the wrist. I think the wrist shots of this one just look great.


Somehow the date window just works for me, it adds another odd touch to a very unusual dial. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Jeep99dad

edubassani said:


> Somehow the date window just works for me, it adds another odd touch to a very unusual dial. It doesn't bother me at all.


Didn't bother me at all either in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

I figured out why the date window does work (for some)....it's in perfect alignment with the lower crown!


----------



## BriarAndBrine

That's a beautiful watch. I'd not seen it before. Surely I don't need another one...


----------



## mattldm

How long before the new models from baseworld arrive? I'm loving this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I can't wait to get a new Startimer  problem it which one. I love them all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

